# [solved] cannot access phpmyadmin

## calubro

hi and a wonderful evening   :Very Happy: 

i installed phpmyadmin on my server but now i can't access it. i unemerged and emerged it again ... but i does not work.

i get till the point of login but entering password and username (root) isn't successful.

i can access the mysql at the comandline ... and i changed the root password again ...

```
SET PASSWORD FOR 'root'@'localhost' = PASSWORD('MyNewPassword');
```

and edited the /var/www/localhost/htdocs/phpmyadmin/config.inc.php

like written in this document: http://www.gentoo.org/security/en/glsa/glsa-200504-30.xml

hm ... hope somene can help me,

thx a lot, greets calubro  :Wink: 

----------

## nixnut

Moved from Installing Gentoo to Networking & Security

Not an installing gentoo problem.

----------

## optiactive

I have phpmyadmin installed on a Win2K machine, but I think the config file should be the same. Anyhow, one of the things it says in the config file is to be sure you give your controluser read-only access to the mysql/user and mysql/db tables.

Also, be sure your authentication configuration is configured correctly, based on the auth_type you chose. What is your auth_type?

----------

## calubro

hey, i changed the auth type from http to config  and set the root instead of the pma user and now i'm able to log in ..  :Wink: 

```
$cfg['Servers'][$i]['socket']        = '';          // Path to the socket - leave blank for default socket

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['connect_type']  = 'tcp';       // How to connect to MySQL server ('tcp' or 'socket')

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['extension']     = 'mysql';     // The php MySQL extension to use ('mysql' or 'mysqli')

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['compress']      = FALSE;       // Use compressed protocol for the MySQL connection

                                                    // (requires PHP >= 4.3.0)

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['controluser']   = 'root';       // MySQL control user settings

                                                    // (this user must have read-only

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['controlpass']   = 'PW';

                                                    // access to the "mysql/user"

                                                    // and "mysql/db" tables).

                                                    // The controluser is also

                                                    // used for all relational

                                                    // features (pmadb)

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['auth_type']     = 'config';      // Authentication method (config, http or cookie based)?

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['user']          = 'root';      // MySQL user

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['password']      = 'PW';          // MySQL password (only needed

                                                    // with 'config' auth_type)

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['only_db']       = '';          // If set to a db-name, only

                                                    // this db is displayed in left frame

                                                    // It may also be an array of db-names, where sorting order is relevant.

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['verbose']       = '';          // Verbose name for this host - leave blank to show the hostname

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['pmadb']         = 'pmadb';     // Database used for Relation, Bookmark and PDF Features

                                                    // (see scripts/create_tables.sql)

                                                    //   - leave blank for no support

                                                    //     DEFAULT: 'phpmyadmin'

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['bookmarktable'] = 'PMA_bookmark';

                                                    // Bookmark table

                                                    //   - leave blank for no bookmark support

                                                    //     DEFAULT: 'pma_bookmark'

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['relation']      = 'PMA_relation';

                                                    // table to describe the relation between links (see doc)

                                                    //   - leave blank for no relation-links support

                                                    //     DEFAULT: 'pma_relation'

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['table_info']    = 'PMA_table_info';

                                                    // table to describe the display fields

                                                    //   - leave blank for no display fields support

                                                    //     DEFAULT: 'pma_table_info'

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['table_coords']  = 'PMA_table_coords';

                                                    // table to describe the tables position for the PDF schema

```

but it looks very strange now ... seems like if there isn't any css or something, just links, no graphics, think something still is wrong ... 

so how can i configure it like adding the useres in the phpmyadmin?

thanksf or help  :Wink: 

ps.: sry for using the wrong forum, but i thought .. installing phpmyadmin ...

EDIT:

ok .. i think i know why there is no css and so on ... i gave my server the name of a little austrian city ... but this city has a domain on the internet ... so when i enter the name in the browser i get the homepage f the city and not my local server ....

hm ... but no idea how ti change this ...   :Embarassed: 

----------

## optiactive

I'm not sure, but are you asking how to add users to phpmyadmin?

----------

## calubro

yes and no;

i just wanted to know why the phpmyadmin doesn't look like "everytime" i used it before. because there are only links, no graphics or something ... it looks like this:

http://www.jmuellner.at/online/myphpadmin.gif

so no stylesheet, no graphics, nothing. like i'm trying to explain in my very poor english; i called my server "schladming" .... but there is a site on the web www.schladming.at, and so it trys to access the graphics and css on schladming.at not on the localhost ...

the second "question" was ... why i can't add the users in the phpmyadmin ... but this was also because of the reason explained above ... hope you were able to understand my sick thoughts now   :Very Happy: 

----------

## optiactive

Oh, I think I get it. Try adding your server's name to your /etc/hosts file:

```
127.0.0.1    localhost    schladming
```

This should tell your machine to resolve that name to your server's IP address.

----------

## jmbsvicetto

Hi.

You also can and should use a unique domain name for your network. You can always use something like *.local, *.example.(net|info|org|com) or you can register your own domain with a dyndns (dynamic dns) site - www.no-ip.com, www.dyndns.com, etc.

----------

## calubro

hi, thanks for your answers ... i still have this lines in my config files .... 

```
  File: resolv.conf

nameserver 195.3.96.67

nameserver 195.3.96.68

nameserver 192.168.1.50

domain schladming

```

```
File: hosts                                                          Modified

# /etc/hosts:  This file describes a number of hostname-to-address

#              mappings for the TCP/IP subsystem.  It is mostly

#              used at boot time, when no name servers are running.

#              On small systems, this file can be used instead of a

#              "named" name server.  Just add the names, addresses

#              and any aliases to this file...

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/hosts,v 1.8 2003/08/04 20:12:25 azarah Exp $

#

127.0.0.1       schladming

192.168.1.50    schladming

# IPV6 versions of localhost and co

::1 ip6-localhost ip6-loopback

fe00::0 ip6-localnet

ff00::0 ip6-mcastprefix

ff02::1 ip6-allnodes

ff02::2 ip6-allrouters

ff02::3 ip6-allhosts

```

sry for not answering,but my laptop's hd doesn't want any more ;-()

----------

## optiactive

As far as the hosts file, I meant for you to only include one instance of your server's name. So, either assign your localhost address (127.0.0.1) or the other address (192.168.1.50) to schladming, but not both. And, don't forget to leave your localhost assignment in there. So I think you might want something like this:

```

127.0.0.1       localhost

192.168.1.50    schladming

```

By the way, I hope I didn't give the impression that this was the best/correct solution to your problem. Even if it's not the best/correct solution, running it as a test should help in solving the problem.

----------

## optiactive

This HOWTO might help you, as well:

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Dynamic_DNS

I may look into this myself.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## calubro

well, thanks again ...

i changed schladming to schladming.local ... but now the browseres not able to find the host ;-()

but i think i don't need the dyndns or something, because i just want to use the hostname local ... so i'm sitting in front of my laptop and entering "schladming.local" should lead me to my server's (192.168.1.50) index.html  ...

----------

## optiactive

So, now you're trying to access phpmyadmin from a different machine than the one hosting it, right? I just want to be sure I fully understand where you are with this.

You may need to enter a hosts file entry in the system which is trying to access the phpmyadmin system, if the two are different. So, for instance, if your laptop is running MSWindows you'll need to edit the file c:\windows\system32\drivers\etc\hosts. The format is the same as in Linux. And, the WINDIR portion of the path to the file may be different depending on your version of Windows (e.g., c:\winnt\... or c:\win2k\...).

Also, I forgot to ask if you've tried accessing phpmyadmin by using the IP address, instead of the hostname. Have you?

----------

## calubro

WOW  :Wink: 

YES, i'm trying to access it from another computer,

YES, editing the hosts in windows, let me access the server via schladming.local

YES, i tried to access phpmyadmin with the IP adress

well ... when im ON the computer that hosts the phpmyadmin via putty, i can ping the localhost, and i can ping schladming.local sucessfully ...

but the phpmyadming still doesn't work. i can login, but then i can't do anything, ... it looks still like i posted the link before

http://www.jmuellner.at/online/myhpadmin.GIF

hm ...  thanks for solving my first problem  :Wink: 

----------

## optiactive

Maybe there's something wrong with the Apache configuration (assuming you're running an Apache web server). Or, maybe the localization --- you're using Austrian/German, right?

I just found this on the web:

http://textpattern.net/wiki/index.php?title=Moving_Installation_from_one_Host_to_Another

I suppose it's possible.

I wonder if the localization you're using is missing some included files or something?

----------

## calubro

öhm ... don't think so .... i installed phpmyadmin once before and it worked without any problems ... this time i did 2 things different:

the first time i didn't changed the hostname,

and ...

i didn't do this security stuff like written in: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_MySQL

i dont't think that the reason is the location ...

----------

## optiactive

What theme are you using? Search your config.inc.php file for "ThemeDefault". Possible values are "original" and "darkblue_orange". Also, you might want to try accessing a specific file, such as an image, from the client computer. That way you could see if there are any permissions issues (not sure if you checked this, yet).

----------

## calubro

the theme was set to "original"; so i tried the "darkblue....." and i gave the whole directory /var/www/localhost/htdocs/phpmyadmin 777 ... so i think ... more rights are not necesary   :Very Happy: 

nothing changed  :Wink: 

----------

## optiactive

Can you post your config.inc.php? Be sure to mask any passwords or other secret information in the file before you post it.

----------

## calubro

i still posted it .. but if it will help .. i'll do it again    :Very Happy:   :Rolling Eyes: 

config.inc.php

```
<?php

/* $Id: config.inc.php,v 2.65 2005/08/23 23:08:21 lem9 Exp $ */

// vim: expandtab sw=4 ts=4 sts=4:

/**

 * phpMyAdmin Configuration File

 *

 * All directives are explained in Documentation.html

 */

/**

 * Sets the php error reporting - Please do not change this line!

 */

if (!isset($old_error_reporting)) {

    error_reporting(E_ALL);

    @ini_set('display_errors', '1');

}

/**

 * Your phpMyAdmin URL.

 *

 * Complete the variable below with the full url ie

 *    http://www.your_web.net/path_to_your_phpMyAdmin_directory/

 *

 * It must contain characters that are valid for a URL, and the path is

 * case sensitive on some Web servers, for example Unix-based servers.

 *

 * In most cases you can leave this variable empty, as the correct value

 * will be detected automatically. However, we recommend that you do

 * test to see that the auto-detection code works in your system. A good

 * test is to browse a table, then edit a row and save it.  There will be

 * an error message if phpMyAdmin cannot auto-detect the correct value.

 */

$cfg['PmaAbsoluteUri'] = 'http://localhost/phpmyadmin';

/**

 * Disable the default warning that is displayed on the DB Details Structure page if

 * any of the required Tables for the relationfeatures could not be found

 */

$cfg['PmaNoRelation_DisableWarning']  = FALSE;

/**

 * The 'cookie' auth_type uses blowfish algorithm to encrypt the password. If

 * at least one server configuration uses 'cookie' auth_type, enter here a

 * passphrase that will be used by blowfish. The maximum length seems to be 46

 * characters.

 */

$cfg['blowfish_secret'] = '';

/**

 * Server(s) configuration

 */

$i = 0;

// The $cfg['Servers'] array starts with $cfg['Servers'][1].  Do not use $cfg['Servers'][0].

// You can disable a server config entry by setting host to ''.

$i++;

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['host']          = 'localhost'; // MySQL hostname or IP address

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['port']          = '';          // MySQL port - leave blank for default port

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['socket']        = '';          // Path to the socket - leave blank for default socket

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['connect_type']  = 'tcp';       // How to connect to MySQL server ('tcp' or 'socket')

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['extension']     = 'mysql';     // The php MySQL extension to use ('mysql' or 'mysqli')

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['compress']      = FALSE;       // Use compressed protocol for the MySQL connection

                                                    // (requires PHP >= 4.3.0)

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['controluser']   = 'root';       // MySQL control user settings

                                                    // (this user must have read-only

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['controlpass']   = '*****PW******';

                                                    // access to the "mysql/user"

                                                    // and "mysql/db" tables).

                                                    // The controluser is also

                                                    // used for all relational

                                                    // features (pmadb)

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['auth_type']     = 'config';      // Authentication method (config, http or cookie based)?

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['user']          = 'root';      // MySQL user

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['password']      = '*****PW*****';          // MySQL password (only needed

                                                    // with 'config' auth_type)

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['only_db']       = '';          // If set to a db-name, only

                                                    // this db is displayed in left frame

                                                    // It may also be an array of db-names, where sorting order is relevant.

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['verbose']       = '';          // Verbose name for this host - leave blank to show the hostname

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['pmadb']         = 'pmadb';     // Database used for Relation, Bookmark and PDF Features

                                                    // (see scripts/create_tables.sql)

                                                    //   - leave blank for no support

                                                    //     DEFAULT: 'phpmyadmin'

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['bookmarktable'] = 'PMA_bookmark';

                                                    // Bookmark table

                                                    //   - leave blank for no bookmark support

                                                    //     DEFAULT: 'pma_bookmark'

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['relation']      = 'PMA_relation';

                                                    // table to describe the relation between links (see doc)

                                                    //   - leave blank for no relation-links support

                                                    //     DEFAULT: 'pma_relation'

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['table_info']    = 'PMA_table_info';

                                                    // table to describe the display fields

                                                    //   - leave blank for no display fields support

                                                    //     DEFAULT: 'pma_table_info'

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['table_coords']  = 'PMA_table_coords';

                                                    // table to describe the tables position for the PDF schema

                                                    //   - leave blank for no PDF schema support

                                                    //     DEFAULT: 'pma_table_coords'

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['pdf_pages']     = 'PMA_pdf_pages';

                                                    // table to describe pages of relationpdf

                                                    //   - leave blank if you don't want to use this

                                                    //     DEFAULT: 'pma_pdf_pages'

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['column_info']   = 'PMA_column_info';

                                                    // table to store column information

                                                    //   - leave blank for no column comments/mime types

                                                    //     DEFAULT: 'pma_column_info'

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['history']       = 'PMA_history';

                                                    // table to store SQL history

                                                    //   - leave blank for no SQL query history

                                                    //     DEFAULT: 'pma_history'

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['verbose_check'] = TRUE;        // set to FALSE if you know that your pma_* tables

                                                    // are up to date. This prevents compatibility

                                                    // checks and thereby increases performance.

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['AllowRoot']     = TRUE;        // whether to allow root login

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['AllowDeny']['order']           // Host authentication order, leave blank to not use

                                     = '';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['AllowDeny']['rules']           // Host authentication rules, leave blank for defaults

                                     = array();

/**

 * If you are configuring for only one server, stop here. You can jump to the next

 *   section called "Other core phpMyAdmin settings."

 * The following section allows you to add a second server to this installation.

 */

$i++;

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['host']            = '';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['port']            = '';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['socket']          = '';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['connect_type']    = 'tcp';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['extension']       = 'mysql';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['compress']        = FALSE;

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['controluser']     = '';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['controlpass']     = '';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['auth_type']       = 'config';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['user']            = 'root';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['password']        = '';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['only_db']         = '';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['verbose']         = '';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['pmadb']           = ''; // 'phpmyadmin' - see scripts/create_tables.sql

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['bookmarktable']   = ''; // 'pma_bookmark'

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['relation']        = ''; // 'pma_relation'

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['table_info']      = ''; // 'pma_table_info'

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['table_coords']    = ''; // 'pma_table_coords'

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['pdf_pages']       = ''; // 'pma_pdf_pages'

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['column_info']     = ''; // 'pma_column_info'

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['history']         = ''; // 'pma_history'

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['verbose_check']   = TRUE;

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['AllowRoot']       = TRUE;

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['AllowDeny']['order']

                                       = '';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['AllowDeny']['rules']

                                       = array();

/**

 * This section allows you to configure a third server for this installation.

 */

$i++;

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['host']            = '';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['port']            = '';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['socket']          = '';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['connect_type']    = 'tcp';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['extension']       = 'mysql';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['compress']        = FALSE;

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['controluser']     = '';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['controlpass']     = '';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['auth_type']       = 'config';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['user']            = 'root';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['password']        = '';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['only_db']         = '';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['verbose']         = '';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['pmadb']           = ''; // 'phpmyadmin' - see scripts/create_tables.sql

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['bookmarktable']   = ''; // 'pma_bookmark'

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['relation']        = ''; // 'pma_relation'

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['table_info']      = ''; // 'pma_table_info'

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['table_coords']    = ''; // 'pma_table_coords'

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['pdf_pages']       = ''; // 'pma_pdf_pages'

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['column_info']     = ''; // 'pma_column_info'

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['history']         = ''; // 'pma_history'

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['verbose_check']   = TRUE;

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['AllowRoot']       = TRUE;

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['AllowDeny']['order']

                                       = '';

$cfg['Servers'][$i]['AllowDeny']['rules']

                                       = array();

// If you have more than one server configured, you can set $cfg['ServerDefault']

// to any one of them to autoconnect to that server when phpMyAdmin is started,

// or set it to 0 to be given a list of servers without logging in

// If you have only one server configured, $cfg['ServerDefault'] *MUST* be

// set to that server.

$cfg['ServerDefault'] = 1;              // Default server (0 = no default server)

$cfg['Server']        = '';

unset($cfg['Servers'][0]);

/**

 * Other core phpMyAdmin settings

 */

$cfg['OBGzip']                  = 'auto'; // use GZIP output buffering if possible (TRUE|FALSE|'auto')

$cfg['PersistentConnections']   = FALSE;  // use persistent connections to MySQL database

$cfg['ExecTimeLimit']           = 300;    // maximum execution time in seconds (0 for no limit)

$cfg['SkipLockedTables']        = FALSE;  // mark used tables, make possible to show

                                          // locked tables (since MySQL 3.23.30)

$cfg['ShowSQL']                 = TRUE;   // show SQL queries as run

$cfg['AllowUserDropDatabase']   = FALSE;  // show a 'Drop database' link to normal users

$cfg['Confirm']                 = TRUE;   // confirm 'DROP TABLE' & 'DROP DATABASE'

$cfg['LoginCookieRecall']       = TRUE;   // recall previous login in cookie auth. mode or not

$cfg['LoginCookieValidity']     = 1800;   // validity of cookie login (in seconds)

$cfg['UseDbSearch']             = TRUE;   // whether to enable the "database search" feature

                                          // or not

$cfg['IgnoreMultiSubmitErrors'] = FALSE;  // if set to true, PMA continues computing multiple-statement queries

                                          // even if one of the queries failed

$cfg['VerboseMultiSubmit']      = TRUE;   // if set to true, PMA will show the affected rows of EACH statement on

                                          // multiple-statement queries. See the read_dump.php file for hardcoded

                                          // defaults on how many queries a statement may contain!

$cfg['AllowArbitraryServer']    = FALSE;  // allow login to any user entered server in cookie based auth

// Left frame setup

$cfg['LeftFrameLight']        = TRUE;    // use a select-based menu and display only the

                                         // current tables in the left frame.

$cfg['LeftFrameDBTree']       = TRUE;    // turn the select-based light menu into a tree

$cfg['LeftFrameDBSeparator']  = '_';     // the separator to sub-tree the select-based light menu tree

$cfg['LeftFrameTableSeparator']= '__';   // Which string will be used to generate table prefixes

                                         // to split/nest tables into multiple categories

$cfg['LeftFrameTableLevel']   = '1';     // How many sublevels should be displayed when splitting

                                         // up tables by the above Separator

$cfg['ShowTooltip']           = TRUE;    // display table comment as tooltip in left frame

$cfg['ShowTooltipAliasDB']    = FALSE;   // if ShowToolTip is enabled, this defines that table/db comments

$cfg['ShowTooltipAliasTB']    = FALSE;   // are shown (in the left menu and db_details_structure) instead of

                                         // table/db names. Setting ShowTooltipAliasTB to 'nested' will only

                                         // use the Aliases for nested descriptors, not the table itself.

$cfg['LeftDisplayLogo']       = TRUE;   // display logo at top of left frame

$cfg['LeftDisplayServers']    = FALSE;  // display server choice at top of left frame

$cfg['DisplayServersList']    = FALSE;  // server choice as links

// In the main frame, at startup...

$cfg['ShowStats']             = TRUE;   // allow to display statistics and space usage in

                                        // the pages about database details and table

                                        // properties

$cfg['ShowMysqlInfo']         = FALSE;  // whether to display the "MySQL runtime

$cfg['ShowMysqlVars']         = FALSE;  // information", "MySQL system variables", "PHP

$cfg['ShowPhpInfo']           = FALSE;  // information" and "change password" links for

$cfg['ShowChgPassword']       = FALSE;  // simple users or not

$cfg['SuggestDBName']         = TRUE;   // suggest a new DB name if possible (false = keep empty)

// In browse mode...

$cfg['ShowBlob']              = FALSE;  // display blob field contents

$cfg['NavigationBarIconic']   = 'both'; // Use icons instead of text for the navigation bar buttons

                                        // and on right panel top menu (server db table) (TRUE|FALSE|'both')

$cfg['ShowAll']               = FALSE;  // allows to display all the rows

$cfg['MaxRows']               = 30;     // maximum number of rows to display

$cfg['Order']                 = 'ASC';  // default for 'ORDER BY' clause (valid

                                        // values are 'ASC', 'DESC' or 'SMART' -ie

                                        // descending order for fields of type

                                        // TIME, DATE, DATETIME & TIMESTAMP,

                                        // ascending order else-)

// In edit mode...

$cfg['ProtectBinary']         = 'blob'; // disallow editing of binary fields

                                        // valid values are:

                                        //   FALSE  allow editing

                                        //   'blob' allow editing except for BLOB fields

                                        //   'all'  disallow editing

$cfg['ShowFunctionFields']    = TRUE;   // Display the function fields in edit/insert mode

$cfg['CharEditing']           = 'input';

                                        // Which editor should be used for CHAR/VARCHAR fields:

                                        //  input - allows limiting of input length

                                        //  textarea - allows newlines in fields

$cfg['InsertRows']            = 2;      // How many rows can be inserted at one time

$cfg['ForeignKeyDropdownOrder'] =       // Sort order for items in a foreign-key dropdown box. 

    array( 'content-id', 'id-content'); // 'content' is the referenced data, 'id' is the key value.

$cfg['ForeignKeyMaxLimit'] = 100;       // A dropdown will be used if fewer items are present

// For the export features...

$cfg['ZipDump']               = TRUE;   // Allow the use of zip/gzip/bzip

$cfg['GZipDump']              = TRUE;   // compression for

$cfg['BZipDump']              = TRUE;   // dump files

$cfg['CompressOnFly']         = TRUE;   // Will compress gzip/bzip2 exports on

                                        // fly without need for much memory.

                                        // If you encounter problems with

                                        // created gzip/bzip2 files disable

                                        // this feature.

// Tabs display settings

$cfg['LightTabs']             = FALSE;  // use graphically less intense menu tabs

$cfg['PropertiesIconic']      = TRUE;   // Use icons instead of text for the table display of a database (TRUE|FALSE|'both')

$cfg['PropertiesNumColumns']  = 1;      // How many columns should be used for table display of a database?

                                        // (a value larger than 1 results in some information being hidden)

$cfg['DefaultTabServer']      = 'main.php';

                                   // Possible values:

                                   // 'main.php' = the welcome page

                                   // (recommended for multiuser setups)

                                   // 'server_databases.php' = list of databases

                                   // 'server_status.php' = runtime information

                                   // 'server_variables.php' = MySQL server variables

                                   // 'server_privileges.php' = user management

                                   // 'server_processlist.php' = process list

$cfg['DefaultTabDatabase']    = 'db_details_structure.php';

                                   // Possible values:

                                   // 'db_details_structure.php' = tables list

                                   // 'db_details.php' = sql form

                                   // 'db_search.php' = search query

                                   // 'db_operations.php' = operations on database

$cfg['DefaultTabTable']       = 'tbl_properties_structure.php';

                                   // Possible values:

                                   // 'tbl_properties_structure.php' = fields list

                                   // 'tbl_properties.php' = sql form

                                   // 'tbl_select.php = select page

                                   // 'tbl_change.php = insert row page

/**

 * Export defaults

 */

$cfg['Export']['format']                    = 'sql';  // sql/latex/excel/csv/xml/xls/htmlexcel/htmlword

$cfg['Export']['compression']               = 'none'; // none/zip/gzip/bzip2

$cfg['Export']['asfile']                    = FALSE;

$cfg['Export']['charset']                   = '';

$cfg['Export']['onserver']                  = FALSE;

$cfg['Export']['onserver_overwrite']        = FALSE;

$cfg['Export']['remember_file_template']    = TRUE;

$cfg['Export']['file_template_table']       = '__TABLE__';

$cfg['Export']['file_template_database']    = '__DB__';

$cfg['Export']['file_template_server']      = '__SERVER__';

$cfg['Export']['htmlexcel_columns']         = FALSE;

$cfg['Export']['htmlexcel_null']            = 'NULL';

$cfg['Export']['htmlword_structure']        = TRUE;

$cfg['Export']['htmlword_data']             = TRUE;

$cfg['Export']['htmlword_columns']          = FALSE;

$cfg['Export']['htmlword_null']             = 'NULL';

$cfg['Export']['xls_columns']               = FALSE;

$cfg['Export']['xls_null']                  = 'NULL';

$cfg['Export']['csv_columns']               = FALSE;

$cfg['Export']['csv_null']                  = 'NULL';

$cfg['Export']['csv_separator']             = ';';

$cfg['Export']['csv_enclosed']              = '&quot;';

$cfg['Export']['csv_escaped']               = '\\';

$cfg['Export']['csv_terminated']            = 'AUTO';

$cfg['Export']['excel_columns']             = FALSE;

$cfg['Export']['excel_null']                = 'NULL';

$cfg['Export']['excel_edition']             = 'win'; // win/mac

$cfg['Export']['latex_structure']           = TRUE;

$cfg['Export']['latex_data']                = TRUE;

$cfg['Export']['latex_columns']             = TRUE;

$cfg['Export']['latex_relation']            = TRUE;

$cfg['Export']['latex_comments']            = TRUE;

$cfg['Export']['latex_mime']                = TRUE;

$cfg['Export']['latex_null']                = '\textit{NULL}';

$cfg['Export']['latex_caption']             = TRUE;

$cfg['Export']['latex_data_label']          = 'tab:__TABLE__-data';

$cfg['Export']['latex_structure_label']     = 'tab:__TABLE__-structure';

$cfg['Export']['sql_structure']             = TRUE;

$cfg['Export']['sql_data']                  = TRUE;

$cfg['Export']['sql_compat']                = 'NONE';

$cfg['Export']['sql_disable_fk']            = FALSE;

$cfg['Export']['sql_use_transaction']       = FALSE;

$cfg['Export']['sql_drop_database']         = FALSE;

$cfg['Export']['sql_drop_table']            = FALSE;

$cfg['Export']['sql_if_not_exists']         = FALSE;

$cfg['Export']['sql_auto_increment']        = TRUE;

$cfg['Export']['sql_backquotes']            = TRUE;

$cfg['Export']['sql_dates']                 = FALSE;

$cfg['Export']['sql_relation']              = FALSE;

$cfg['Export']['sql_columns']               = FALSE;

$cfg['Export']['sql_delayed']               = FALSE;

$cfg['Export']['sql_ignore']                = FALSE;

$cfg['Export']['sql_hex_for_binary']        = TRUE;

$cfg['Export']['sql_type']                  = 'insert'; // insert/update/replace

$cfg['Export']['sql_extended']              = FALSE;

$cfg['Export']['sql_comments']              = FALSE;

$cfg['Export']['sql_mime']                  = FALSE;

$cfg['Export']['sql_header_comment']        = ''; // \n is replaced by new line

/**

 * Link to the official MySQL documentation.

 * Be sure to include no trailing slash on the path.

 * See http://dev.mysql.com/doc/ for more information

 * about MySQL manuals and their types.

 */

$cfg['MySQLManualBase'] = 'http://dev.mysql.com/doc/mysql/en';

/**

 * Type of MySQL documentation:

 *   old        - old style used in phpMyAdmin 2.3.0 and sooner

 *   searchable - "Searchable, with user comments"

 *   chapters   - "HTML, one page per chapter"

 *   big        - "HTML, all on one page"

 *   none       - do not show documentation links

 */

$cfg['MySQLManualType'] = 'searchable';

/**

 * PDF options

 */

$cfg['PDFPageSizes']        = array('A3', 'A4', 'A5', 'letter', 'legal');

$cfg['PDFDefaultPageSize']  = 'A4';

/**

 * Language and charset conversion settings

 */

// Default language to use, if not browser-defined or user-defined

$cfg['DefaultLang'] = 'en-iso-8859-1';

// Force: always use this language - must be defined in

//        libraries/select_lang.lib.php

// $cfg['Lang']     = 'en-iso-8859-1';

// Default charset to use for recoding of MySQL queries, does not take

// any effect when charsets recoding is switched off by

// $cfg['AllowAnywhereRecoding'] or in language file

// (see $cfg['AvailableCharsets'] to possible choices, you can add your own)

$cfg['DefaultCharset'] = 'iso-8859-1';

// Allow charset recoding of MySQL queries, must be also enabled in language

// file to make harder using other language files than unicode.

// Default value is FALSE to avoid problems on servers without the iconv

// extension and where dl() is not supported

$cfg['AllowAnywhereRecoding'] = FALSE;

// You can select here which functions will be used for charset conversion.

// Possible values are:

//      auto   - automatically use available one (first is tested iconv, then

//               recode)

//      iconv  - use iconv or libiconv functions

//      recode - use recode_string function

$cfg['RecodingEngine'] = 'auto';

// Specify some parameters for iconv used in charset conversion. See iconv

// documentation for details:

// http://www.gnu.org/software/libiconv/documentation/libiconv/iconv_open.3.html

$cfg['IconvExtraParams'] = '';

// Available charsets for MySQL conversion. currently contains all which could

// be found in lang/* files and few more.

// Charsets will be shown in same order as here listed, so if you frequently

// use some of these move them to the top.

$cfg['AvailableCharsets'] = array(

    'iso-8859-1',

    'iso-8859-2',

    'iso-8859-3',

    'iso-8859-4',

    'iso-8859-5',

    'iso-8859-6',

    'iso-8859-7',

    'iso-8859-8',

    'iso-8859-9',

    'iso-8859-10',

    'iso-8859-11',

    'iso-8859-12',

    'iso-8859-13',

    'iso-8859-14',

    'iso-8859-15',

    'windows-1250',

    'windows-1251',

    'windows-1252',

    'windows-1256',

    'windows-1257',

    'koi8-r',

    'big5',

    'gb2312',

    'utf-8',

    'utf-7',

    'x-user-defined',

    'euc-jp',

    'ks_c_5601-1987',

    'tis-620',

    'SHIFT_JIS'

);

/**

 * Customization & design

 *

 * The graphical settings are now located in themes/themename/layout.inc.php

 */

$cfg['LeftPointerEnable']   = TRUE;         // enable the left panel pointer

                                            // (used when LeftFrameLight is FALSE)

                                            // see also LeftPointerColor

                                            // in layout.inc.php

$cfg['BrowsePointerEnable'] = TRUE;        // enable the browse pointer

                                            // see also BrowsePointerColor

                                            // in layout.inc.php

$cfg['BrowseMarkerEnable'] = TRUE;         // enable the browse marker

                                            // see also BrowseMarkerColor

                                            // in layout.inc.php

$cfg['TextareaCols']        = 40;           // textarea size (columns) in edit mode

                                            // (this value will be emphasized (*2) for sql

                                            // query textareas and (*1.25) for query window)

$cfg['TextareaRows']        = 7;            // textarea size (rows) in edit mode

$cfg['LongtextDoubleTextarea'] = TRUE;      // double size of textarea size for longtext fields

$cfg['TextareaAutoSelect']  = TRUE;         // autoselect when clicking in the textarea of the querybox

$cfg['CharTextareaCols']    = 40;           // textarea size (columns) for CHAR/VARCHAR

$cfg['CharTextareaRows']    = 2;            // textarea size (rows) for CHAR/VARCHAR

$cfg['CtrlArrowsMoving']    = TRUE;         // Enable Ctrl+Arrows moving between fields when editing?

$cfg['LimitChars']          = 50;           // Max field data length in browse mode for all non-numeric fields

$cfg['ModifyDeleteAtLeft']  = TRUE;         // show edit/delete links on left side of browse

                                            // (or at the top with vertical browse)

$cfg['ModifyDeleteAtRight'] = FALSE;        // show edit/delete links on right side of browse

                                            // (or at the bottom with vertical browse)

$cfg['DefaultDisplay']      = 'horizontal'; // default display direction

                                            // (horizontal|vertical|horizontalflipped)

$cfg['DefaultPropDisplay']  = 'horizontal'; // default display direction for altering/

                                            // creating columns (tbl_properties)

                                            // (horizontal|vertical)

$cfg['HeaderFlipType']      = 'css';        // table-header rotation via faking or css? (css|fake)

                                            // NOTE: CSS only works in IE browsers!

$cfg['ShowBrowseComments']  = TRUE;         // shows stored relation-comments in 'browse' mode.

$cfg['ShowPropertyComments']= TRUE;         // shows stored relation-comments in 'table property' mode.

$cfg['RepeatCells']         = 100;          // repeat header names every X cells? (0 = deactivate)

$cfg['QueryFrame']          = TRUE;         // displays a link or icon in the left frame to open the querybox, and activates the querybox when clicking on [Edit] on the results page.

$cfg['QueryFrameJS']        = TRUE;         // whether to use JavaScript functions for opening a new window for SQL commands.

                                            // if set to 'false', the target of the querybox is always the right frame.

$cfg['QueryWindowWidth']    = 550;          // Width of Query window

$cfg['QueryWindowHeight']   = 310;          // Height of Query window

$cfg['QueryHistoryDB']      = FALSE;         // Set to TRUE if you want DB-based query history.

                                            // If FALSE, this utilizes JS-routines to display

                                            // query history (lost by window close)

$cfg['QueryWindowDefTab']   = 'sql';        // which tab to display in the querywindow on startup

                                            // (sql|files|history|full)

$cfg['QueryHistoryMax']     = 25;           // When using DB-based query history, how many entries

                                            // should be kept?

$cfg['BrowseMIME']          = TRUE;         // Use MIME-Types (stored in column comments table) for

$cfg['MaxExactCount']       = 20000;        // When approximate count < this, PMA will get exact count for

                                            // table rows.

$cfg['WYSIWYG-PDF']         = TRUE;         // Utilize DHTML/JS capabilities to allow WYSIWYG editing of

                                            // the PDF page editor. Requires an IE6/Mozilla based browser.

$cfg['NaturalOrder']        = TRUE;         // Sort table and database in natural order

//-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

// custom-setup by mkkeck: 2004-05-04

//    some specials for new icons and scrollings

// FIXME:

// 2004-05-08 rabus: We need to rearrange these variables.

$cfg['ShowHttpHostTitle']   = TRUE;            // show HttpHost in browsers window title (true|false)?

$cfg['SetHttpHostTitle']    = '';              // if ShowHttpHostTitle=true, please set your host (server)

                                             // or an other string, wich should be shown in browsers window title.

                                             // If not set (or empty), the PMA will get your real Host-Adress.

$cfg['ErrorIconic']          = TRUE;    // show some icons for warning, error and information messages (true|false)?

$cfg['MainPageIconic']       = TRUE;    // show icons in list on main page and on menu tabs (true|false)?

$cfg['ReplaceHelpImg']       = TRUE;    // show help button instead of strDocumentation (true|false)?

// theme manager

$cfg['ThemePath']           = './themes';    // using themes manager please set up here the path to 'themes'

                                             // else leave empty

$cfg['ThemeManager']        = TRUE;          // if you want to use selectable themes and if ThemesPath not empty

                                             // set it to true, else set it to false (default is false);

$cfg['ThemeDefault']        = 'darkblue_orange';         // set up default theme, if ThemePath not empty

                                             // you can set up here an valid path to themes or 'original' for

                                             // the original pma-theme

$cfg['ThemePerServer']      = FALSE;         // allow diferent theme for each configured server

//-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

/**

 * Default queries

 * %d will be replaced by the database name.

 * %t will be replaced by the table name.

 * %f will be replaced by a list of field names.

 * (%t and %f only applies to DefaultQueryTable)

 */

$cfg['DefaultQueryTable']    = 'SELECT * FROM %t WHERE 1';

$cfg['DefaultQueryDatabase'] = '';

/**

 * SQL Query box settings

 * These are the links display in all of the SQL Query boxes

 */

$cfg['SQLQuery']['Edit']      = TRUE;       // Edit link to change a query

$cfg['SQLQuery']['Explain']   = TRUE;       // EXPLAIN on SELECT queries

$cfg['SQLQuery']['ShowAsPHP'] = TRUE;       // Wrap a query in PHP

$cfg['SQLQuery']['Validate']  = FALSE;      // Validate a query (see $cfg['SQLValidator'] as well)

$cfg['SQLQuery']['Refresh']   = TRUE;       // Refresh the results page

/**

 * Webserver upload/save/import directories

 */

$cfg['UploadDir']             = '';         // Directory for uploaded files that can be executed by

                                            // phpMyAdmin. For example './upload'. Leave empty for

                                            // no upload directory support

$cfg['SaveDir']               = '';         // Directory where phpMyAdmin can save exported data on

                                            // server. For example './save'. Leave empty for no save

                                            // directory support.

$cfg['docSQLDir']             = '';         // Directory for docSQL imports, phpMyAdmin can import

                                            // docSQL files from that directory. For example

                                            // './docSQL'. Leave empty for no docSQL import support.

$cfg['TempDir']               = '';         // Directory where phpMyAdmin can save temporary files.

                                            // This is needed for MS Excel export, see documentation

                                            // how to enable that.

/**

 * Misc. settings

 */

$cfg['GD2Available']          = 'auto';     // Is GD >= 2 available? Set to yes/no/auto. 'auto'

                                            // does autodetection, which is a bit expensive for

                                            // php < 4.3.0, but it is the only safe vay how to

                                            // determine GD version.

/**

 * SQL Parser Settings

 */

$cfg['SQP']['fmtType']      = 'html';       // Pretty-printing style to use on queries (html, text, none)

$cfg['SQP']['fmtInd']       = '1';          // Amount to indent each level (floats ok)

$cfg['SQP']['fmtIndUnit']   = 'em';         // Units for indenting each level (CSS Types - {em,px,pt})

// The graphical settings are now located in themes/themename/layout.inc.php

/**

 * If you wish to use the SQL Validator service, you should be

 * aware of the following:

 * All SQL statements are stored anonymously for statistical purposes.

 * Mimer SQL Validator, Copyright 2002 Upright Database Technology.

 * All rights reserved.

 */

$cfg['SQLValidator']['use']      = FALSE;   // Make the SQL Validator available

$cfg['SQLValidator']['username'] = '';      // If you have a custom username, specify it here (defaults to anonymous)

$cfg['SQLValidator']['password'] = '';      // Password for username

/**

 * Developers ONLY!

 * To use the following, please install the DBG extension from http://dd.cron.ru/dbg/

 */

$cfg['DBG']['enable'] = FALSE;              // Make the DBG stuff available

$cfg['DBG']['profile']['enable'] = FALSE;   // Produce profiling results of PHP

$cfg['DBG']['profile']['threshold'] = 0.5;  // Threshold of long running code to display

                                            // Anything below the threshold is not displayed

/**

 * MySQL settings

 */

// Column types;

// varchar, tinyint, text and date are listed first, based on estimated popularity

$cfg['ColumnTypes'] = array(

   'VARCHAR',

   'TINYINT',

   'TEXT',

   'DATE',

   'SMALLINT',

   'MEDIUMINT',

   'INT',

   'BIGINT',

   'FLOAT',

   'DOUBLE',

   'DECIMAL',

   'DATETIME',

   'TIMESTAMP',

   'TIME',

   'YEAR',

   'CHAR',

   'TINYBLOB',

   'TINYTEXT',

   'BLOB',

   'MEDIUMBLOB',

   'MEDIUMTEXT',

   'LONGBLOB',

   'LONGTEXT',

   'ENUM',

   'SET',

   'BOOL'

);

// Attributes

// Note: the "ON UPDATE CURRENT_TIMESTAMP" attribute is added dynamically 

// for MySQL >= 4.1.2, in tbl_properties.inc.php

$cfg['AttributeTypes'] = array(

   '',

   'BINARY',

   'UNSIGNED',

   'UNSIGNED ZEROFILL'

);

// Available functions

if ($cfg['ShowFunctionFields']) {

    $cfg['Functions'] = array(

       'ASCII',

       'CHAR',

       'SOUNDEX',

       'LCASE',

       'UCASE',

       'NOW',

       'PASSWORD',

       'OLD_PASSWORD',

       'MD5',

       'SHA1',

       'ENCRYPT',

       'RAND',

       'LAST_INSERT_ID',

       'COUNT',

       'AVG',

       'SUM',

       'CURDATE',

       'CURTIME',

       'FROM_DAYS',

       'FROM_UNIXTIME',

       'PERIOD_ADD',

       'PERIOD_DIFF',

       'TO_DAYS',

       'UNIX_TIMESTAMP',

       'USER',

       'WEEKDAY',

       'CONCAT'

    );

    // Which column types will be mapped to which Group?

    $cfg['RestrictColumnTypes'] = array(

       'VARCHAR'      => 'FUNC_CHAR',

       'TINYINT'      => 'FUNC_NUMBER',

       'TEXT'         => 'FUNC_CHAR',

       'DATE'         => 'FUNC_DATE',

       'SMALLINT'     => 'FUNC_NUMBER',

       'MEDIUMINT'    => 'FUNC_NUMBER',

       'INT'          => 'FUNC_NUMBER',

       'BIGINT'       => 'FUNC_NUMBER',

       'FLOAT'        => 'FUNC_NUMBER',

       'DOUBLE'       => 'FUNC_NUMBER',

       'DECIMAL'      => 'FUNC_NUMBER',

       'DATETIME'     => 'FUNC_DATE',

       'TIMESTAMP'    => 'FUNC_DATE',

       'TIME'         => 'FUNC_DATE',

       'YEAR'         => 'FUNC_DATE',

       'CHAR'         => 'FUNC_CHAR',

       'TINYBLOB'     => 'FUNC_CHAR',

       'TINYTEXT'     => 'FUNC_CHAR',

       'BLOB'         => 'FUNC_CHAR',

       'MEDIUMBLOB'   => 'FUNC_CHAR',

       'MEDIUMTEXT'   => 'FUNC_CHAR',

       'LONGBLOB'     => 'FUNC_CHAR',

       'LONGTEXT'     => 'FUNC_CHAR',

       'ENUM'         => '',

       'SET'          => ''

    );

    // Map above defined groups to any function

    $cfg['RestrictFunctions'] = array(

        'FUNC_CHAR'   => array(

            'ASCII',

            'CHAR',

            'SOUNDEX',

            'LCASE',

            'UCASE',

            'PASSWORD',

            'OLD_PASSWORD',

            'MD5',

            'SHA1',

            'ENCRYPT',

            'LAST_INSERT_ID',

            'USER',

            'CONCAT'

        ),

        'FUNC_DATE'   => array(

            'NOW',

            'CURDATE',

            'CURTIME',

            'FROM_DAYS',

            'FROM_UNIXTIME',

            'PERIOD_ADD',

            'PERIOD_DIFF',

            'TO_DAYS',

            'UNIX_TIMESTAMP',

            'WEEKDAY'

        ),

        'FUNC_NUMBER' => array(

            'ASCII',

            'CHAR',

            'MD5',

            'SHA1',

            'ENCRYPT',

            'RAND',

            'LAST_INSERT_ID',

            'UNIX_TIMESTAMP',

            'COUNT',

            'AVG',

            'SUM'

        )

    );

    // Default functions for above defined groups

    $cfg['DefaultFunctions'] = array(

        'FUNC_CHAR'         => '',

        'FUNC_DATE'         => '',

        'FUNC_NUMBER'       => '',

        'first_timestamp'   => 'NOW'

    );

} // end if

// Search operators

$cfg['NumOperators'] = array(

   '=',

   '>',

   '>=',

   '<',

   '<=',

   '!=',

   'LIKE',

   'NOT LIKE'

);

$cfg['TextOperators'] = array(

   'LIKE',

   'LIKE %...%',

   'NOT LIKE',

   '=',

   '!=',

   'REGEXP',

   'NOT REGEXP'

);

$cfg['EnumOperators'] = array(

   '=',

   '!='

);

$cfg['SetOperators'] = array(

   'IN',

   'NOT IN'

);

$cfg['NullOperators'] = array(

   'IS NULL',

   'IS NOT NULL'

);

$cfg['UnaryOperators'] = array(

   'IS NULL'     => 1,

   'IS NOT NULL' => 1

);

/**

 * Unset magic_quotes_runtime - do not change!

 */

set_magic_quotes_runtime(0);

/**

 * File Revision - do not change either!

 */

$cfg['FileRevision'] = '$Revision: 2.65 $';

?>

```

----------

## optiactive

Yeah, I saw the snippet you posted before, but I wanted to see the whole thing. Now, I was able to recreate your problem by setting the following:

```
$cfg['PmaAbsoluteUri'] = 'http://schladming/phpmyadmin';
```

I did this on my own machine and I received the same results you're seeing. I then added schladming to my hosts file like this:

```
127.0.0.1     localhost     schladming
```

This is similar to what you tried before, but instead of mapping schladming to the actual IP address of the machine your using, I added it as an alias to the localhost address of 127.0.0.1. Try that in your hosts file and see if it works.

----------

## calubro

hm ... 

i changed it but it has nothing changed  :Sad: 

```

127.0.0.1       localhost       schladming

```

(thx a lot for spending so much time on helping me)

----------

## optiactive

Wait, I made a mistake in my last post. Sorry, I confused myself because I'm testing on the same machine which is running phpmyadmin.  Currently, on the machine which is hosting phpmyadmin, what is in your hosts file? And, what is in the hosts file on the machine which is trying to access phpmyadmin?

I think you're close because I was able to recreate the problem on my machine.

----------

## calubro

well the files are above ... the hosts and the config.inc.php of the system where phpmyadmin is running  :Smile: 

----------

## optiactive

Make both hosts files (/etc/hosts and c:\winnt\system32\drivers\etc\hosts) look like this:

```

127.0.0.1   localhost

192.168.1.50   schladming

```

What happens?

----------

## calubro

wohooo ;-()

something changed ... i got another background color in the left frame of the phpmyadmin index site ;-()

made a screenshot again:

http://www.jmuellner.at/online/php.jpg

----------

## optiactive

Now, just for kicks, make this change in your config.inc.php file on your server:

```
$cfg['PmaAbsoluteUri'] = 'http://schladming/phpmyadmin/';
```

----------

## calubro

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

changed it and it seems to work  :Wink: ))))))))))))))))))

http://www.jmuellner.at/online/php1.jpg

thanks a lot ... don't know what to say ;-() thx thx thx thx   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## optiactive

Great!

You're welcome.

----------

